# Touring Norfolk UK



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello All,

My daughter is completing her upper 6th form studies at The Gresham's School in Holt, Norfolk and I have been in Norfolk for the past 3 weeks spending time with her as she finishes her studies. Over the past 2 years, I have been fortunate to spend several weeks in this most enchanting corner of the UK. If one were to put dirt over the tarmac, much of the area in and around Holt, Norfolk would look like 1900. Just stunning. I recommend visiting if one enjoys the English countryside. Here are some photos.....















Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm convinced.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

North Norfolk really is a delight. My family were from near Norwich originally (moved away 1850s) but I have spent many holidays there, mostly by the coast. The last one involved a stay in a 15th century priest house.
Coincidentally, I have some distant relations at Gresham's. They seem happy there.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Absolutely stunning! Thank you, Mr BSR and Langham, for those incredible pictures depicting the landscape and architecture of Norfolk. They give one the urge to book a trip and see them in the flesh (so to speak!). :thumbs-up:


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

^ You're welcome. I will attach another photograph of a typical Norfolk cottage, I dare say not too dissimilar to that of my ancestor there. He was a dealer in game.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Sadly, tomorrow will be my last day in Norfolk for sometime. Friday, off to Atlanta. Saturday off to Bangkok via Seoul. On May 25, Bangkok to Karachi, Pakistan which will be my new base of operation for 2 years. Photos to follow.

I will miss the green fields where one can look and not see another human for miles, the clean air and the cool weather. 

I shall return. 

Cheers. 

Brian


----------

